# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Wittmann Battenfeld GmbH, Kottingbrunn, Austria

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Wittmann Battenfeld GmbH

wittmann-group.com/sonic-series

wittmann-group.com/primus-series

----------


## Airicist2

The new SONIC high-speed series!

Oct 2, 2019




> Experience our new SONIC High Speed Series! You can witness our robots juggling live at the K 2019 in Düsseldorf.

----------


## Airicist2

Robot PRIMUS 48T

Oct 7, 2020




> PRIMUS robots for cost-efficient pick & place applications – new model out now!
> 
> In 2018, WITTMANN presented for the first time a PRIMUS robot with a movable X axis. The PRIMUS 26/26T introduced then combined the advantages of two appliances and made it possible to install PRIMUS solutions on injection molding machines with up to 900 t clamping force. Now the series is being extended once more with the PRIMUS 48/48T as the latest model.

----------


## Airicist2

Robot WX138

Oct 7, 2020




> WITTMANN WX138 robot: a new era begins!
> 
> WITTMANN is famous for robots equipped with mobile X-axes, which show their advantages especially in 2-component applications, and in cases of flexible gripper design with various additional axes: that is, in complex automation solutions which are typical for injection molding machines ranging from 300 to 4,000 t. Their design also has a positive effect on the vertical dimensions of production cells, since it thus becomes possible to work with lower adapters. For injection molding machines with up to 300 t clamping force, it is an advantage to have overhangs arranged in a compact way. This is particularly important when it comes to the necessary protection of the machine operator. For all of these reasons, WITTMANN will offer exclusively the first robot with a rigid X-axis in the new WX design. The WX138 is much more than a simple revision of an existing appliance. The WX138 has a fundamentally new design. It comes with a load capacity of 12 kg and several brand-new features.

----------

